# 2008 Grand Caravan



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Looked around a bit but couldn't find anything conclusive. If it has a tow package, it's quite possible that it has one. 

There's only one way to know for sure. Is there a reason why you can't ask the person or entity that owns the vehicle whether or not it has a trans cooler, or look at it yourself?


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

fjacky said:


> In Canada...
> 
> Got my eyes on a 2008 Grand Caravan. Not sure of the fills specs on it, but do they come stock with a tranny cooler on it or is that something that I'll have to get installed?


This thread seems to be right up your alley. Looks like the OEM "cooler" is really just the standard mixed cooler. Might want to add one if your intending on towing.

http://www.trukx.com/forum/index.php?topic=73357.0


----------

